
Cop fakes body cam footage, prosecutors drop drug charges - seanchayes
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/cop-fakes-body-cam-footage-prosecutors-drop-drug-charges/
======
I_am_neo
That Cop should go to prison for so many crimes, premeditated crimes

